# Computer fundamentals & general topics



## theserpent (Jul 21, 2012)

Hey guys i need links of all usefull stuff of computer fundamentals, IT And some hardware.All this is for a quiz coming up


----------



## the_conqueror (Jul 21, 2012)

If it is for the TCS IT wiz then go through their online sample papers first. They have nice questions.


----------



## theserpent (Jul 21, 2012)

^^ its just a quiz in my college .Not a big event


----------



## theserpent (Jul 23, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 23, 2012)

What is the best web browser ?

Opera


----------



## crazylamhe (Jul 24, 2012)

computerscience1.tv/

[a href ="*computerscience1.tv"]Here[/a] are some lectures from the Harvard University !

[a href ="*computerscience1.tv"]Here[/a] are some lectures from the Harvard University !


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 24, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> What is the best web browser ?
> 
> Opera


Safari.


----------



## theserpent (Jul 24, 2012)

MODS please close the thread 
The quiz was today,got around 15/16 wrong on 60


----------



## theserpent (Aug 3, 2012)

Won the quiz  1st place

There were many mistakes itseems in the answer key.
So i guess we made around 8-10 wrong


----------



## Anorion (Aug 3, 2012)

well done theserpent, gz!


----------



## RCuber (Aug 3, 2012)

@theserpent.. please share the topics covered in the quiz, it will help other students too


----------



## theserpent (Aug 4, 2012)

1st Abbreviations like ENIAC,FORTAN,MICR.
Then,things related to generations of computer
basic stuff..like capacity  of floppy,size etc


----------



## the_conqueror (Aug 4, 2012)

An IT QUIZ coming up in my school too. Just a couple of weeks ahead.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 4, 2012)

^^

 I am In too


----------



## the_conqueror (Aug 4, 2012)

So let the fight begin.


----------



## aaruni (Aug 4, 2012)

you guys in same school?

BTW, witnessed an inter-school  computer quiz on 1st August. 
They asked questions like name the famous personality, assemble a jigsaw puzzle with the picture being a famous logo, general questions, visual stimulations and converting between binary and another number system..


----------

